# The US tax season for 2014 is officially open!



## Bevdeforges

At long last, the IRS has set up a long-promised section for "International Taxpayers." Saw reference to it when checking a US Embassy website for something else and thought it might be of use to some of you:
International Taxpayers

In prior years, much of the International Taxpayer information was buried in the "Business" section of the IRS website. So, we are definitely making progress.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fjordlover

Awesome! Thanks Bev. You guys will probably be hearing from me in the next month or so when my annual US tax filing weekend from hell starts!


----------



## Bevdeforges

OK, with the tax season officially open and the number of queries about US tax matters definitely on the upswing, allow me to point out a few "do it yourself" aids to at least get you started.

Whether you're in the US or overseas and filing for the first time, the "Bible" of the tax preparation publications is IRS Publication 17. 
Available here in online (html) version: Publication 17 (2014), Your Federal Income Tax
And here in pdf version so you can print out pages (or the whole thing): http://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/p17.pdf
Pub 17 is very often reproduced in those pricey "Do your own taxes" guides available in the stores about now, but from the IRS website it's free. 

For those filing from overseas, you'll want to check Publication 54.
Publication 54 (2014), Tax Guide for U.S. Citizens and Resident Aliens Abroad in html
http://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/p54.pdf for the pdf version
Explains the FEIE, FTC, how to file for extensions in the first year you're abroad, and other handy dandy information

The filing thresholds for 2014 returns: Publication 554 (2014), Tax Guide for Seniors
which is from the IRS Publication 554 "Tax Guide for Seniors" which may also be of use to some of the retirees out there. Publication 554 (2014), Tax Guide for Seniors in html and http://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/p554.pdf in pdf.

The following is an information sheet on electronic filing from overseas, put out by the US Consulate tax office in Paris: http://photos.state.gov/libraries/france/5/irs/efiling.pdf

I'll let you work your way through those official publications to get started. Feel free to post your questions as they arise and we'll do our best to help.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Bevdeforges

Another interesting new development over on the irs.gov website this year:

Quite a few of the most "popular" publications are now available in e-book format for downloading. At the moment, they only offer epub format, but that will allow you to download to a tablet, phone or e-reader and have all the features, including changing the size of the fonts as you see fit.

Right now, the selection includes Publication 17 (All you ever wanted to know about filing your US income taxes.) A note on the site promises more titles to become available as e-books through the month of March. Forms & Pubs and select the tab marked EBOOKS.

So far, no Publication 54 (the basic manual for filing from overseas) but perhaps that will become available in March. Stay tuned....
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fjordlover

Quick question...is there a consensus on what we should put for line 61? Do I check Full Year coverage AND fill out form 8965 since I live abroad? Or do I just check Full Year coverage and leave it at that?

I tried to check what info they had on irs.gov, but every time I clicked on a link, there was only an error message (why am I not surprised?)


----------



## BBCWatcher

Most people living overseas must not check the box on Line 61 (2014 IRS Form 1040) and would file IRS Form 8965, specifying reason C for an exemption. But of course read the instructions for IRS Form 1040 and IRS Form 8965.


----------



## Fjordlover

So, to clarify, since I can't access the instructions due to the problem with irs.gov (gaaaahhhh!). leave line 61 blank and file form 8965 instead (which I can't access either, because of the technical problems).

Thanks, BBC Watcher!


----------



## BBCWatcher

Yes, correct. Most filers living overseas will be following that particular path (not checking the box on Line 61, choosing reason C on Form 8965).

The irs.gov Web site is working here, so you may have a local or regional network problem.


----------



## Fjordlover

BBCWatcher said:


> Yes, correct. Most filers living overseas will be following that particular path (not checking the box on Line 61, choosing reason C on Form 8965).
> 
> The irs.gov Web site is working here, so you may have a local or regional network problem.


Thanks! I'm going to try a different computer and a different search engine. I want to get this all done today!


----------



## 863218

Thanks Bev

My wife and I are going to be in Mexico for about 6 months Jan to June, 2017, and wanted to know how to handle the tax problem. 
When the time comes, I know where to look.

Dave


----------



## krstlaco

Has anyone had to report their American Bank accounts to the French Minister of Finance agency? It's like the FBAR only the French version?í


----------



## Bevdeforges

You report your foreign (i.e. American) bank accounts on your income tax declaration. Check the box 8UU on the last page of the 2042 form, and then either fill out form 3916 or provide a list of your accounts on plain paper. You only need to list the account number, name and address of the bank and the type of account (i.e. checking or savings). No balance information.

And you just send that in with your declaration. (If you file online, the form 3916 pops up when you check box 8UU.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------

